# Delilah's 2nd show



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Much better this weekend. Saturday, Delilah went Reserve to the Major (17 bitches entered I think). Today, the major broke but she went Reserve again anyway. Sorry.... no pictures. 

Delilah showed WAYYYYYYYYY better today than she had previously, so she is clearly figuring things out. The judge on Saturday really wanted to give her the win but Jim, my friend who was handling her, just moved her too fast and she got loosey-goosey (as the the judge said) in the front. She ultimately lost to a bitch from the Open class. 

Today, Delilah won the Open class, but lost WB to a very fancy Bred-by puppy. Today's judge was Helen Lee James who is the President of the Board of Governors of the Poodle Club of America. Frankly, I'm honored to take Reserve from her.  She told Jim that Delilah reminded her of a Brown bitch she had years ago. Yay!

So a good solid start I think to Delilah's show career. Her next show is 4th of July weekend. Wish us luck!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats to you both! That's great that she did better! ^^ How many titles do you get on your dogs before you're done showing?


----------



## Noriko (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulation!
4th of July weekend? Ventura County Show in So.Cal?
If so, I'll be there 
Best of luck!!

Noriko


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Congrats to you both! That's great that she did better! ^^ How many titles do you get on your dogs before you're done showing?


Thanks Fluffysoos... I don't understand the above question, though. What do you mean?

Noriko... Delilah will go to the Buckhorn show here in Colorado. Here's hoping for majors!!!! I think that the Bred-By puppy and her littermates age out (good for us!) but without them, it will be hard to keep majors. Colorado was moved into another division, so now it takes more bitches to get a major (15? 16?).


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

congrats!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations Cbrand!! She is looking good in the photos of the previous thread. Best of luck in your next show.
_


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome! You must be tremendously proud of Delilah! That's a huge class to go reserve in.
Wishing you luck in all your future shows!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Yea Delilah ! You go girl ! So glad to hear that this weekend was smoother.

Not bad company with the judging either. CONGRATULATIONS ! :congrats:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome !!

So glad to hear it is going well 

You'll have those majors in no time


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Way to go, Delilah!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

MAJOR CONGRATS :first: 

Hope Lady-D will sweep the ring anywhere she goes !!!!

Best of luck with it all


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Thanks Fluffysoos... I don't understand the above question, though. What do you mean?
> 
> Noriko... Delilah will go to the Buckhorn show here in Colorado. Here's hoping for majors!!!! I think that the Bred-By puppy and her littermates age out (good for us!) but without them, it will be hard to keep majors. Colorado was moved into another division, so now it takes more bitches to get a major (15? 16?).


Sorry for replying so late!

What I meant was, you once mentioned you can't wait to shave them down and put them into a pet trim, when do you do that?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Sorry for replying so late!
> 
> What I meant was, you once mentioned you can't wait to shave them down and put them into a pet trim, when do you do that?


Delilah has to get 15 points (with 2 majors) to get her championship. Since she has zero points, she has a ways to go.  Some people wait until they get their AKC championship certificate before they shave down. With Sabrina, since I had kept good track of her points, Laurel and I shaved her down right at the show site after she got her second major.

Today, though while I was driving, I was thinking that I might want to get Delilah Therapy Certified. I think it would be fun to keep her in coat to do therapy work since people don't often get to interact with a Poodle in full coat. Once she is finished, it won't matter if people rub her back and forth or if I use a collar. 

Technically, I could do all performance work in a full Continental, but it is not very practical. 

We'll see.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I gotcha! Thank you so much for answering my question in so much detail!  She'll look beautiful regardless!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear Delilah is doing well. Hopefully she will finish quickly once she goes w/ Laurel. Although I'm really hoping to get see her in Sept, lol.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats she is making her debute with a bang ! reserve out of 17 bitches is something to be proud of, and that fact the judge was a poodle breeder that is part of the PCA


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Very well done! Your reserve is something to celebrate. She'll be kickin' butt and takin' names in no time 
I think it would be so wonderful for you to do therapy work with a poodle that has all that coat. I think the patients would thoroughly enjoy the experience.
Best wishes in all your adventures.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

That's great! Congratulations. Good luck at the upcoming show.


----------

